# H λειτουργία του φόρουμ > Εδώ δοκιμάστε διάφορες λειτουργίες >  τεστ hangout

## wizardbeats

<iframe width="420" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/WapXTuUjN4I" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>

----------


## mitsman

μπηκαμε σε ακουγαμε αλλα ουτε σε βλεπαμε ουτε μας ακουγες!

----------


## wizardbeats

οταν κανεις hangout αυτοματα σου ανοιγει σελιδα στο youtube...αυτο σπυ εστειλα...

----------


## wizardbeats

στειλε μου το εμαιλ σου να σου στειλω προσκληση

----------


## wizardbeats

το κανες???

----------


## karakonstantakis

*Τι είναι αυτό ρε παιδιά ?? έβαλα το λινκ και ακούω ένα κοκατίλ ??? *

----------


## mitsman

πρεπει να φτιαξετε λογαριασμο στο google+ και μετα να σας καλεσουμε να μιλησουμε.... μιλησαμε καμμια ωριτσα με τον Αγγελο εμεις....

κατι σαν το Skype  αλλα με πολλα ατομα!

----------


## karakonstantakis

*και είναι και με κάμερα Δημήτρη ???*

----------


## mitsman

μα με καμερα εννοειται!!!

πρεπει να κανονισουμε διαδυκτιακη συναντηση ολοιι μαζι.... να σας πειραζω και να σας μιλαω αποτομα και να μην με παρεξηγειτε......

 :winky:

----------


## karakonstantakis

*εεεε άντε κανόνισε το ντε !!!*

----------


## Kostakos

Nαι και αν κάποιοι έχουν και Skype Ακόμα καλύτερα!

----------


## wizardbeats

το skype θελει μηνιαια συνδρομη για να μιλησουν πολλα ατομα...

----------


## Kostakos

Δε νομίζω εγώ μιλάω με άτομα από αθήνα 3-4 και δε πληρώνουμε τίποτα... αν ενοείς βιντεοκλήση δε ξέρω εγώ μιλάω για κλήση σκέτη...

----------


## Ρία

παιδιά κ εγώ θέλω!! mitsman μην ανησυχείς! σε έχουμε μάθει!  :Happy:

----------


## mitsman

Θα θελες.... χαχαααααχααα

----------


## Ρία

ντάξει μωρέ!! χειρότερος από τον κολλητό μου δεν νομίζω να είσαι (θα μου πεις, δεν τον ξέρεις, αλλά τέσπα)

θα σε μάθουμε!

----------

